
Apple Has $51 Billion and a Shopping List. Is Facebook On It? - tswicegood
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20101018/live-apple-earnings-call-2/?mod=ATD_rss
======
folz
Duplicate of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1805839>

